# Unlimited broadband



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am moving to Madrid next week and was wondering if broadband is available in Spain with no download limits as I intend to watch British tv via Adtelly and I assume you need unlimited.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, you can get unlimited broadband but it is a bit more expensive than in the UK. 

To watch British TV online though you have to use a proxy service that hides your IP location, as the British stations don´t work outside the UK. Some of these services are available on subsciripton, others are pirated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Being in Madrid, you also get the benefit of ONO where you can get up to a 100MB cable connection


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I am moving to Madrid next week and was wondering if broadband is available in Spain with no download limits as I intend to watch British tv via Adtelly and I assume you need unlimited.


How exciting, coming to Madrid!
I can tell you the weather has been cold cold cold this week and there's a dusting of snow on the highest mountains. Still, I expect a trubrit is used to a bit of cold, eh?
Do I remember you saying your daughter is a TEFL teacher in Madrid?
Which part of Madrid will you be in?
Hope you enjoy it where ever you are 

PS We have broadnband with no problems, and we're not in the city. In fact I'm watching "A Thousand Acres" on youtube whilst doing the ironing and about 20 others things!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Adtelly incorporates a VPN so he would not need a separate proxy service.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

*hide your IP location*

hide your IP location, there is a program called expatshield which you can download, and it will give you a UK IP address, it's free and well worth downloading, you can watch BBC, ITV, etc. Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

It is also classed as adware and will serve you with adverts while browsing. It also runs all the time as a service and so all your internet traffic will be routed through their servers. There´s generally no such thing as a free lunch. Free proxies and VPNs generally come with a catch, typically slow connection speeds or adverts/browser redirects, so you are much better using a paid for VPN service if you want to go down this route, and definitely something you can switch off and on easily

I appreciate that you can run adblockers and the like so you don't actually see the adverts, however as this is the only way the company can keep things free then by running an adblocker you are preventing the company from making any money and thus they won't stay in business long!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS We have broadnband with no problems, and we're not in the city. In fact I'm watching "A Thousand Acres" on youtube whilst doing the ironing and about 20 others things!


Superwoman, multitasking ... How can you type on here and iron at the same time?

I must say I´m becoming more of a fan of watching TV on YouTube. I've just watched the Edwardian Farm in 15 minute segments. And no ads :clap2:


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thanks*



Pesky Wesky said:


> How exciting, coming to Madrid!
> I can tell you the weather has been cold cold cold this week and there's a dusting of snow on the highest mountains. Still, I expect a trubrit is used to a bit of cold, eh?
> Do I remember you saying your daughter is a TEFL teacher in Madrid?
> Which part of Madrid will you be in?
> ...


Hi, I will be living with my daughter in Plaza De Espana, in the same street as the senate building. It's a bit strange selling or dumping your posessions that have taken a lifetime to aquire. At the moment there is just one chair and the tv on a box in my living room lol.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I say again, Adtelly incorporates a VPN so Expat Shield is not necessary.

Expat Shield can be switched off. Infact, when viewing the BBC iPlayer it only needs to be switched on during the initial connection then it can be switched off for the rest of the programme.


----------



## ggmurray (Jul 5, 2010)

I find ONO to be the best for what you want


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thanks Everyone*



Robert46 said:


> hide your IP location, there is a program called expatshield which you can download, and it will give you a UK IP address, it's free and well worth downloading, you can watch BBC, ITV, etc. Robert


I have downloaded Expatshield and it works a treat so thanks to everyone especially to Robert as this has saved me a few Euros.


----------



## Jubbly52 (Feb 10, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you can get unlimited broadband but it is a bit more expensive than in the UK.
> 
> To watch British TV online though you have to use a proxy service that hides your IP location, as the British stations don´t work outside the UK. Some of these services are available on subsciripton, others are pirated.


yup our Broadband costs us 20 Euro per month....very fast too...:clap2:


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Unlimited broaband/phone line/free national calls*

Thanks, I've just had a service installed today for 19.95 first year which includes phone line, free national calls, unlimited free calls to mobiles at weekends and 50 minutes a day mon to friday and unlimited broadband. Installation and the router were included and I waited just 24 hours for the installation. All this was through Movistar.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Thanks, I've just had a service installed today for 19.95 first year which includes phone line, free national calls, unlimited free calls to mobiles at weekends and 50 minutes a day mon to friday and unlimited broadband. Installation and the router were included and I waited just 24 hours for the installation. All this was through Movistar.


Sounds great! And that price is fixed for a year?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fixed*



Alcalaina said:


> Sounds great! And that price is fixed for a year?[/QUOTE
> 
> yes, fixed for a year and I'll commit Hari Kari when I have to pay the 2nd year price lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great! And that price is fixed for a year?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish we could get broadband for that price. Costs us 50euros a month for Iberbanda and if it was any slower it would be going backwards. Problem is, there is not a lot of choice where we are. I am on my 3 dongle in the UK at the moment and it is far superior to Iberbanda.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

We had broadband installed mainly for my daughter, she teaches English till 9pm then comes home and watches Corrie and Eastenders. We love our "Spanish" lifestyle:confused2:


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> I say again, Adtelly incorporates a VPN so Expat Shield is not necessary.
> 
> Expat Shield can be switched off. Infact, when viewing the BBC iPlayer it only needs to be switched on during the initial connection then it can be switched off for the rest of the programme.


It seems that Expat Shield does not work with Sky. There's another one called Identitycloaker.com and is E6 for a 10 day trial. We're currently downloading it prior to our visit on Saturday so we'll give you a review on our return!



Maria


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Do any of you tech guys know if it is fact that the bigger the picture when watching bbc iplayer etc the more broadband space it uses? Sorry for the non technical jargon.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Do any of you tech guys know if it is fact that the bigger the picture when watching bbc iplayer etc the more broadband space it uses? Sorry for the non technical jargon.


Have you tested your speed? If not try BBC iPlayer - Check your connection speed

You should look for about 6000 kbps on each test.

The size of the screen normally only effects quality of picture. So No. I am unaware the bbc offer a lower quality feed for slow connections and I imagine if they did the picture quality would be terrible.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> We had broadband installed mainly for my daughter, she teaches English till 9pm then comes home and watches Corrie and Eastenders. We love our "Spanish" lifestyle:confused2:


Hilarious! - do her students have a Salford or a Cockney accent?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hilarious! - do her students have a Salford or a Cockney accent?[/
> Well we are both black Country folk so I am not sure what accent her pupils pick up


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Do any of you tech guys know if it is fact that the bigger the picture when watching bbc iplayer etc the more broadband space it uses? Sorry for the non technical jargon.


I am non tech but my guess is no you are still streaming the same amount of data, its just when you switch to the bigger picture it becomes more pixelated. The extreme of that would be seeing little squares in the picture.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a much easier way to get british tv online and with a higher picture quality that you can watch on your tv. 

The website is thebox.bz it is a legal website which only airs british tv shows after they have been aired in britain and only if they don't get released on dvd.

You can download all your favourites like eastenders, coronation street and anything really that is on british tv,

You also have the option to download these in either normal tv quality or in full HDTV quality.

Just to clarify I am in no way affiliated with this site I am just an avid user of it.

Thanks hope this helps

SH


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

thebox.bz isn't legal and it's probably one of the worst private torrent sites going. Once you finally get/find/beg for an invite to their "club" if you happen to sneeze while typing they ban you. Far better alternatives like uknova exist without all the hassle of their site.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey shinyandy 

I suppose it is a matter of preference. I used to use uknova but went off them because of all their rules. It doesn't really matter to me as long as I get my weekly eastenders and corrie fix


----------

